# John Deere 14PZ walk behind mower



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello All,
I was just gifted this 21 year old push mower. It ran great but desperately needed an oil change. Done. 
But I pulled the starter cord out and I can't figure out how to just get the housing cover off to attempt the rewind repair. I found one bolt that also connects the gas tank. What a puzzle.
Going to garage now to figure this out. 
Getting the housing off should be the easiest part.
Thanks


----------



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

*Job done but creatively*

Discovered the flywheel screen popped off to reveal 3 top screws and 4 around the front and back to remove. I found a tech manual and it recommended drilling out the rivets to access the recoil to rewind the cord. I (somewhat) simply wound back the recoil, wedged in a screwdriver and threaded the cord through and retied the knots. Up and running in about an hour.


----------

